# pkgng repository



## donduq (Nov 29, 2012)

pkg.conf suggests that http://pkg.freebsd.org/ could be used. And it did work for a while. But not anymore, it doesn't even have an A record, is something wrong? And is there any place that still hosts packages or am I screwed now that I switched to pkgng?


----------



## kpa (Nov 29, 2012)

donduq said:
			
		

> pkg.conf suggests that http://pkg.freebsd.org/ could be used. And it did work for a while. But not anymore, it doesn't even have an A record, is something wrong? And is there any place that still hosts packages or am I screwed now that I switched to pkgng?




It's offline because of the recent security incident. See:

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2012-November/079711.html


----------



## donduq (Nov 29, 2012)

Good luck to the people who are re-compiling the packages, I appreciate the effort!


----------



## Martillo1 (Nov 29, 2012)

donduq said:
			
		

> Good luck to the people who are re-compiling the packages, I appreciate the effort!


What a hassle, and so close to the release date.


----------



## Remington (Dec 2, 2012)

It's easier to compile from the ports and create your own package using 'pkg create -a' to create all installed packages from ports.


----------



## AntumDeluge (Aug 23, 2013)

I didn't read anything in the rules about posting to old threads, so I hope this is okay.

I followed the instructions to install the binary package of the pkgng tool and found that I wasn't able to install/search for/upgrade new software. Is the repository still offline? The handbook says that the change is irreversible. Does that mean I can no longer install remove binary packages and must use ports?


----------



## jef (Aug 23, 2013)

From what I understand, once you've converted to pkg you should avoid pkg_* like the plague. That includes scripts that may have pkg_* hidden in them.

You can install from a local package repository, as well as over FTP, HTTP, and HTTPS. You can populate your own local repository with make package in a ports tree, or with your favorite tool like portmaster. I've heard good things about poudriere, but haven't tried it. I never got tinderbox to work out for me

Unless your machine is dog slow, or you are building something that requires bloat, err, a large number of large libraries like GNU-ware, Java, or X, building from source is pretty fast. 

Even when looking at what has been pre-built, I often find that ports that I need aren't there, or the default configuration options aren't what I need.


----------



## srobert (Aug 23, 2013)

AntumDeluge said:
			
		

> Is the repository still offline?


I'm not sure about the official FreeBSD PKGNG repository, but you could use PC-BSD's. Check out the instructions at: http://wiki.pcbsd.org/index.php/Tur...witching_to_the_PC-BSD.C2.AE_pkgng_Repository.


			
				AntumDeluge said:
			
		

> Does that mean I can no longer install remove binary packages and must use ports?


Not if the above works. Using the ports isn't difficult, but sometimes it is more time-consuming.


----------



## AntumDeluge (Aug 24, 2013)

I tried adding PC-BSD's repository, but it broke my desktop. I don't think the problem is necessarily in using the repository but rather an incompatibility with my hardware. Because, before installing FreeBSD I tried PC-BSD. It froze up whenever trying to load the X windows system, much like what it did when I switched to the PC-BSD repository.

So I'm either going to reinstall the system or try to log in via console and change some settings. However, I don't see any options in the boot loader menu to suppress loading X.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 25, 2013)

So we're calling it a repository now?


----------



## srobert (Aug 26, 2013)

AntumDeluge said:
			
		

> However, I don't see any options in the boot loader menu to suppress loading X.


If X was starting with the system, such as with a display manager e.g. xdm, it's probably enabled in /etc/ttys and/or /etc/rc.conf


----------



## srobert (Aug 26, 2013)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> So we're calling it a repository now?


What should we call it?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 26, 2013)

Not a repository. There is no repository. We used to just call them "packages" which is a fine name. Repository is another Linux-ism that seems to be creeping into this forum a lot over the past couple of years.

EDIT: Ignore this. Not what I meant to say. Had something else on my mind.


----------



## AntumDeluge (Aug 26, 2013)

It's configured in /etc/rc.conf. But I don't know how to suppress "X" loading so that I can get in and edit it. I'm going to try accessing the filesystem through my Linux installations, but so far I haven't figured out how to mount UFS filesystems.

Definition of repository: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/repository?s=t


----------



## kpa (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't see why anyone would have a problem calling a collection of packages a repository. That's what it is. The PKGNG documentation uses the term repository and so far I've seen no opposition from anyone else to using that term.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 26, 2013)

AntumDeluge said:
			
		

> It's configured in /etc/rc.conf. But I don't know how to suppress "X" loading so that I can get in and edit it. I'm going to try accessing the filesystem through my Linux installations, but so far I haven't figured out how to mount UFS filesystems.



From the boot menu, choose single user mode (6).  Mount all filesystems with `mount -a`, edit /etc/rc.conf or /etc/ttys.  Exit the shell (ctrl-D) and the system will boot as normal.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 26, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> I don't see why anyone would have a problem calling a collection of packages a repository. That's what it is.


Yeah, never mind. Wrote about one thing but had another in my mind.


----------



## AntumDeluge (Aug 27, 2013)

@wblock@: I'll give that a try and let you know how it goes. However, I thought I tried booting into single user mode.


----------



## AntumDeluge (Aug 27, 2013)

@wblock@: thanks, that helped. At first I couldn't understand why the filesystem was "read only", then I went back and re-read your post and realized I need to run `mount -a`. That worked, but unfortunately I was still unable to rescue my desktop so I have re-installed from scratch.

This time I have tried to install using ports, but I messed up a few configurations :\.


----------

